# Basset Hound Looking For Home!



## henda11 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi,
i was contacted earlier by a lady, who is having to give up her 2 year old basset. The lady lives in wales and is looking for a new home for her basset. 

Not sure whether she is willing to travel to give the dog to a new home or not, But if anyone is interested i can pass the ladies details along to you via pm.


----------



## samcam (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi

Do you know why the dog needs to be rehomed? And is it ok with young chlidren?

Thanks
Sam

Ps I can collect


----------



## henda11 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm in the process of getting more details as the lady contacted me through my basset website. So I will pm you as soon as I get full details


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

hey im from wales and im looking to take on a dog. thanks


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

any news of a new home yet?


----------



## henda11 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've misplaced the ladies number, and i'm in the process of getting it again. fingers crossed


----------

